# Poodle Christmas Ornaments?



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi! I found some cute Poodle ornaments the other day. This one is perfect for L.E. Belle's ornament this year, but I can't find one for Smurfy. Has anyone found any cute poodle ornaments? (Oh, and I had to include a picture of Smurfy - he got to wear the antlers this evening )


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

That ornament is adorable! Where did you find it?


----------



## gtiorobertsf (Nov 16, 2009)

Spoofer said:


> Hi! I found some cute Poodle ornaments the other day. This one is perfect for L.E. Belle's ornament this year, but I can't find one for Smurfy. Has anyone found any cute poodle ornaments? (Oh, and I had to include a picture of Smurfy - he got to wear the antlers this evening )


the designer Jonathan Adler has a cute one this year.


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

I got mine at Shopko... there were about 8 - 10 different versions... 

Is this the Jonathon Alder ornament mentioned? CUTE!!!!!! I may have to get that!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Spoofer said:


> I got mine at Shopko... there were about 8 - 10 different versions...
> 
> Is this the Jonathon Alder ornament mentioned? CUTE!!!!!! I may have to get that!


That's adorable and it goes w/ my snowman theme!


----------

